# Haircut inspiration



## missnadia (Dec 20, 2006)

Does anybody know any web sites with pics of hair styles?? Something i can bring to my stylist, point, and say "I want THAT"?


----------



## han (Dec 20, 2006)

i dont know of any websites but you could do a search for haircuts/styles.. i was wanting to cut my hair which is long all one lenth i was kinda likeing nicole richie and lindsay lohan hair cut it's long with layers and side swept bangs look sexy to me tell me how your hair is now and what ideas you have and i can look for pics for you


----------



## missnadia (Dec 20, 2006)

Mine's straight and long, I had layers done like 2-3 months ago at the front but they grew out now... So basically my hair got too long to have any volume to it... I really want LOTS of layers, but i don't think my thin, straight hair can handle it... So I usually just ask the guy to do layers at the back, with no more than 3 inches between the longest and shortest layer.. And lots at the front.. :nixweiss: looks good but I wanna see if I can handle more layers.. or bangs or something new


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

I wish I did! I've searched the internet for days before trying to get a pic of my "perfect" cut... Not like it's not a slightly infamous one, but no one in the salon ever knows what it looks like!


----------



## missnadia (Dec 20, 2006)

Gah, haircuts have always been a pain for me


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 21, 2006)

id love to know some sites too.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 21, 2006)

I can never find sites so I just google celebrities with nice hair. I really like Ashley Olsen's hair.


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 21, 2006)

i love kelly clarksons hair, the olsen twins, and carrie underwood! i absolutly love them.

beautyriot.com

actually has quite a bit of hair style pics


----------



## missnadia (Dec 22, 2006)

Oooohh thanks for the link!!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 22, 2006)

I was just about to mention that site! It's a really good site! They have a free makeover tool where you can try on celebrity haristyles to see how they look on your face.


----------

